# storing drying compound



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

ah you guys are funny. so a dried piece of drying compound does not undergo a chemical reaction while drying like setting compound?

you can crush it up...add water...and its back to normal or is this not true.

i got a sweet old school mixing drill its made of metal you guys would laugh if you saw it. :laughing:


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Celtic said:


> :blink:
> 
> You do know what these are for:
> 
> ...


BTW, this is one of those drills that sings loudly. It works well for mixing texture mudd but it's just so loud.

I bought the Rigid and took it right back because none of the bigger ones are variable speeds, it's either full on or off and that ain't no good for mixin mudd.


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

Brockster said:


> none of the bigger ones are variable speeds, it's either full on or off and that ain't no good for mixin mudd.


why do you say that whats the best way to mix mud?

i wasnt trying to be a prick about the drill thing just trying to make jokes and role with the punches.

here is the old beater i was talking about back when black n decker made decent tools. this guy left it at my dads house years ago. it doesnt have variable speed or an electric brake. i was on/off the trigger when mixing mudd but only cause i wasnt sure if it goes too fast.

anyone have video of mud being mixed i would love to see it? really like to see examples of thick vs thin pancake batter


----------

